# Thoughts for Today



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

After an exhaustive review of the research literature, here's the final word on nutrition and health: 

1. Japanese eat very little fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than us. 

2. Mexicans eat a lot of fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than us. 

3. Chinese drink very little red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than us. 

4. Italians drink excessive amounts of red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than us. 

5. Germans drink beer and eat lots of sausages and fats and suffer fewer heart attacks than us. 

CONCLUSION: Eat and drink whatever the hell you like. Speaking English is apparently what kills you, but the U.S. Government is trying to correct the problem.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

!rolling Nice one!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> !rolling Nice one!


Thanks. Curt asked me for more duck jokes but I dont have any.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

:eek2:

!rolling


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

That was hilarious.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll have a big fat steak, a tall glass of red, oh, and french fries deep fried in lard, and anything else fattening. 

Thanks Jody, I needed this!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

That's a keeper....


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I'll have a big fat steak, a tall glass of red, oh, and french fries deep fried in lard, and anything else fattening.
> 
> Thanks Jody, I needed this!





hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's a keeper....


No problem guys, needed to bring a little humor here as it seems the masses are unhappy these days.  :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> No problem guys, needed to bring a little humor here as it seems the masses are unhappy these days.  :lol:


Yeah, what is up wit dat?  :nono2: :nono: :lol: :hurah:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

smiddy said:


> I'll have a big fat steak, a tall glass of red, oh, and french fries deep fried in lard, and anything else fattening.


Smiddy, you forgot dessert! How about a sundae made with mint-chip ice cream (for the 'green' quality combined with dairy serving), hot fudge, whipped cream (home-made with real heavy cream), nuts (for protein), and a cherry on top (for your fruit serving)! Uh-oh, I made myself hungry!:lol:



jodyguercio said:


> No problem guys, needed to bring a little humor here as it seems the masses are unhappy these days.  :lol:


Not me! I'm a truly happy camper! I have a wonderful husband, excellent bunch of 'furry' kids, and a fun job doing something I love (and a boss that lets me work from home two days a week) - I am blessed beyond measure!
:sunsmile:

Of course, sometimes that seems to be what makes people mad - that other people are satisfied with their life - and isn't that sad!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dbconsultant said:


> Smiddy, you forgot dessert! How about a sundae made with mint-chip ice cream (for the 'green' quality combined with dairy serving), hot fudge, whipped cream (home-made with real heavy cream), nuts (for protein), and a cherry on top (for your fruit serving)! Uh-oh, I made myself hungry!:lol:


Yeah, you are so right...too, I'd add some lushious drinks, Mississippi Mudd and perhaps a few after dinner ones, like a Port or Sherry. 



dbconsultant said:


> Not me! I'm a truly happy camper! I have a wonderful husband, excellent bunch of 'furry' kids, and a fun job doing something I love (and a boss that lets me work from home two days a week) - I am blessed beyond measure!
> :sunsmile:
> 
> Of course, sometimes that seems to be what makes people mad - that other people are satisfied with their life - and isn't that sad!


Very NICE! I near that, but at the moment I need a nice slice of pie.  Thanks for making me hungry.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I think I may go grocery shopping tonight. Maybe I'll buy a *DUCK*.  When I get back I'll make my self my nightly milkshake (Breyer's mint choc chip with 5-6 strawberries).


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I think I may go grocery shopping tonight. Maybe I'll buy a *DUCK*.  When I get back I'll make my self my nightly milkshake (Breyer's mint choc chip with 5-6 strawberries).


duck? make it a cold duck.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Smiddy, you forgot dessert! How about a sundae made with mint-chip ice cream (for the 'green' quality combined with dairy serving), hot fudge, whipped cream (home-made with real heavy cream), nuts (for protein), and a cherry on top (for your fruit serving)! Uh-oh, I made myself hungry!:lol:
> 
> Not me! I'm a truly happy camper! I have a wonderful husband, excellent bunch of 'furry' kids, and a fun job doing something I love (and a boss that lets me work from home two days a week) - I am blessed beyond measure!
> :sunsmile:
> ...


?? Please Define Furry. There is a term called furry in certain circles, but do not know if you mean that particular term.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Very strange looking stuff








and another


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Curt, you are a seriously damaged soul. :nono2:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Nick said:


> Curt, you are a seriously damaged soul. :nono2:


+1 :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Can you say horse fetish?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My late accountant moved from Minnesota to Florida a few years back. When he and his wife arrived here they bought about 10 acres in Ocala, an area of Florida known for raising champion race horses. Their plot of land is right down the road from "Ocala Stud", but, that's another story. Since he had this 10 acres he decided that he needed to do something agriculture related with it to get the tax breaks that came with the activities. One evening he came up with the idea of raising miniature donkeys. Now that he had the idea he had to come up with the name for his estate. The name he decided upon for his miniature donkey enterprise was, of course, Half Fast Acres. This name was even more appropriate when he decided to buy a race horse rather than the donkeys. The race horse never won a race in its career. Then again, living at Half Fast Acres may have given him a mental condition that effected his racing. May my accountant rest in peace.


----------

